# Sanches al PSG per 6 mln a stagione.



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Così arricchirà sicuramente la sua anima


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.


eh beh..cifra proibitiva per il psg 15 milioni...

se non lo prendono vuol dire che non lo vogliono..ma tanto noi ho capito che non lo prenderemmo a prescindere dal psg


----------



## RickyB83 (29 Giugno 2022)

Beh a 6 milioni te credo


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.


se avessimo chiuso prima però... non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.


Ma come, settechampionsleague? Non doveva venire da noi #perilprogetto? Per la storia? Per la gloria? Con ingaggio inferiore e per allenarsi quotidianamente con Messias e spizzispizzi? Strano sia andato per 500mila euro al mese a giocarsi la Champions e ad allenarsi con Messi e Mbappe...stranissimo. A detta vostra la #storia avrebbe avuto la meglio...son confuso


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.



io mi ero messo il cuore in pace da una settimana. Quando si muove lo stato del Qatar puoi anche lasciar perdere, hanno un esercito di panchinari inutili da 10-12 milioni netti di stipendio, figuriamoci se possiamo minimamente competere. 

Comunque giusto non prenderlo a 6 netti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma come, settechampionsleague? Non doveva venire da noi #perilprogetto? Per la storia? Per la gloria? Con ingaggio inferiore e per allenarsi quotidianamente con Messias e spizzispizzi? Strano sia andato per 500mila euro al mese a giocarsi la Champions e ad allenarsi con Messi e Mbappe...stranissimo. A detta vostra la #storia avrebbe avuto la meglio...son confuso


chi cacchio è spizzispizzi ?


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma come, settechampionsleague? Non doveva venire da noi #perilprogetto? Per la storia? Per la gloria? Con ingaggio inferiore e per allenarsi quotidianamente con Messias e spizzispizzi? Strano sia andato per 500mila euro al mese a giocarsi la Champions e ad allenarsi con Messi e Mbappe...stranissimo. A detta vostra la #storia avrebbe avuto la meglio...son confuso


Mi piacciono i commenti costruttivi.


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> chi cacchio è spizzispizzi ?


Il mitico Alessandro da Roma, uno che in carriera ha avuto gli infortuni di Dybala, Sanches e Zaniolo messi insieme, con un rendimento sui livelli di Zappacosta e con un ingaggio pazzesco. Renato voleva venire al Milan solo per conoscerlo, e per la #storia, ma alla fine i petrodollari hanno avuto la meglio. Peccato.


----------



## Denny14 (29 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma come, settechampionsleague? Non doveva venire da noi #perilprogetto? Per la storia? Per la gloria? Con ingaggio inferiore e per allenarsi quotidianamente con Messias e spizzispizzi? Strano sia andato per 500mila euro al mese a giocarsi la Champions e ad allenarsi con Messi e Mbappe...stranissimo. A detta vostra la #storia avrebbe avuto la meglio...son confuso


Tu glieli daresti 6 milioni all'anno?


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono i commenti costruttivi.


Ah le dite voi queste cacate, mica io. Per poi scomparire nei topic delle ufficialità. Se vuoi ti linko


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.



Sei milioni da noi se li sognava.


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2022)

Denny14 ha scritto:


> Tu glieli daresti 6 milioni all'anno?


Non é questo il punto. Si diceva che fra 6 al PSG e 4 al Milan, avrebbe scelto il Milan #perlastoria. Anzi, perché "non c é paragone"


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.



Eh, i social fanno brutti scherzi.

Dicono che Kroos e Lewandowski abbiano fatto twittate ambigue con scritte in nero su sfondo rosso, chiaro che sono già nostri.


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ah le dite voi queste cacate, mica io. Per poi scomparire nei topic delle ufficialità. Se vuoi ti linko


Non è ancora ufficiale cmq... 

Scherzo ovviamente, vedremo chi arriverà al suo posto nel caso perchè il buco nel ruolo resta, certo che oggi se noi e il PSG siamo sullo stesso giocatore c'è poco da fare gli splendidi.


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Giugno 2022)

Se il Psg vuole qualcuno lo prende. 
Neanche il Real Madrid può far nulla, vedi Mbappe. Figuriamoci noi allo stato attuale.

Il calciomercato si fa sui calciatori che non vuole il Psg, e questo vale un po’ per tutti.


----------



## Route66 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col *Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.*


Impresa al limite dell'impossibile, richiesta folle!! 
Se l'uomo con la tunica chiede al suo tuttofare di cercare nella tasca posteriore dx dei suoi pantaloni probabilmente saltano fuori tutti cash in pezzi da 500....


----------



## kYMERA (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se avessimo chiuso prima però... non lo sapremo mai.


Evidentemente non abbiamo chiuso prima perchè nessuno, con un contratto già in essere in mano, si promette definitivamente prima ancora che il calciomercato si apra.


----------



## unbreakable (29 Giugno 2022)

..a me faceva ridere che a maggio era venuto a cercare casa a milano e poi ha fatto una rifinitura a milanello..

sarà andato a parigi pe ril prezzo delle case..


----------



## Gamma (29 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma come, settechampionsleague? Non doveva venire da noi #perilprogetto? Per la storia? Per la gloria? Con ingaggio inferiore e per allenarsi quotidianamente con Messias e spizzispizzi? Strano sia andato per 500mila euro al mese a giocarsi la Champions e ad allenarsi con Messi e Mbappe...stranissimo. A detta vostra la #storia avrebbe avuto la meglio...son confuso


Beh, 6 mln non sarebbero 500 mila euro.

A parità d'ingaggio, tra un Milan in rampa di lancio e un PSG che, tra le altre cose, non riuscirebbe a garantirgli un ruolo da protagonista, non sono sicuro che avrebbe scelto loro.

Poi se l'immobilismo societario ha fatto sì che lui sposasse il progetto parigino piuttosto che il nostro, neanche gli si potrebbe andare contro... stesso discorso vale per Botman.
Aver tergiversato (che sia per scelta o per problemi relativi al cambio di proprietà, non mi interessa) è stato un delitto al lavoro di Maldini degli ultimi mesi.

Sanches e Botman io li davo per scontati e sono molto amareggiato dal fatto che non siano arrivati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Beh,l'avevo detto io di non fare affidamento su quel tweet.
E ora chi lo dice a @Super_Lollo ?

"Calma calma che abbiamo tempo,è tutto sotto controllo"...e intanto quelli seguiti da più di 6 mesi sono volati via


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non è ancora ufficiale cmq...
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente, vedremo chi arriverà al suo posto nel caso perchè il buco nel ruolo resta, certo che oggi se noi e il PSG siamo sullo stesso giocatore c'è poco da fare gli splendidi.


Che poi ironie a parte, può starci preferire il Milan per una questione di titolarità e serietà generale (Parigi é un circo di figurine, siamo onesti). Ma NON se ti offrono 6 a Parigi e 3-4 a Milano


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non abbiamo chiuso prima perchè nessuno, con un contratto già in essere in mano, si promette definitivamente prima ancora che il calciomercato si apra.



Mi pare evidente.
Tutti sti sondaggi e abboccamenti, che siano tre mesi o due giorni prima dell'inizio del mercato, hanno la valenza dei preventivi che uno si fa fare in giro per cambiare gli infissi o tinteggiare la facciata.
Probabilmente lui pensava di poter ottenere qualcosa in più, che fosse a livello di club o di stipendio... E così è stato.


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Beh, 6 mln non sarebbero 500 mila euro.
> 
> A parità d'ingaggio, tra un Milan in rampa di lancio e un PSG che, tra le altre cose, non riuscirebbe a garantirgli un ruolo da protagonista, non sono sicuro che avrebbe scelto loro.
> 
> ...


Sono d accordo con te su tutto. Anzi, a parità di ingaggio sarebbe un'idiozia scegliere Parigi. Ma magari anche lui avrà dato uno sguardo alle notizie sul Milan, dipinto senza una lira e con i dirigenti in scadenza...e quindi li, anche con lo stesso ingaggio, te ne vai da Messi.

NB ho scritto 500k al mese


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,l'avevo detto io di non fare affidamento su quel tweet.
> E ora chi lo dice a @Super_Lollo ?
> 
> "Calma calma che abbiamo tempo,è tutto sotto controllo"...e intanto quelli seguiti da più di 6 mesi sono volati via


Non mi stuzzicare che sto già in ansia.. non voglio leggere nulla fino a domani.


----------



## Denny14 (29 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non é questo il punto. Si diceva che fra 6 al PSG e 4 al Milan, avrebbe scelto il Milan #perlastoria. Anzi, perché "non c é paragone"


Beh se io fossi in tifoso del real mettiamo, da fuori ti direi che tra PSG e Milan non c'è paragone per storia ecc tutta a favore del Milan, poi se uno sceglie solo per il portafogli e per allenarsi con messi e pappetta affari suoi, fosse andato al real lo avrei capito, ma per me chiunque va al PSG non ci va per restare nella storia del calcio, ci va per soldi e basta, se fossi un giocatore io andrei solo in 3-4 club al mondo ed in questi non ci sono city e psg perché vorrei poter fare la storia dove conta davvero, non la figurina, poi sono punti di vista.


----------



## Gamma (29 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono d accordo con te su tutto. Anzi, a parità di ingaggio sarebbe un'idiozia scegliere Parigi. Ma magari anche lui avrà dato uno sguardo alle notizie sul Milan, dipinto senza una lira e con i dirigenti in scadenza...e quindi li, anche con lo stesso ingaggio, te ne vai da Messi.
> 
> NB ho scritto 500k al mese


Perdonami, ho letto 500k all'anno e pensavo stessi facendo ironia in quel verso.

Assolutamente, l'attuale situazione societaria influisce anche su queste cose.
I giocatori non ignorano il contesto confusionario che ci avvolge, e questo è il motivo principale per cui bisogna risolvere tutti questi misteri prima di subito (firma di Maldini e Massara in primis).


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non abbiamo chiuso prima perchè nessuno, con un contratto già in essere in mano, si promette definitivamente prima ancora che il calciomercato si apra.


non lo puoi sapere, con origi è andata infatti.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non mi stuzzicare che sto già in ansia.. non voglio leggere nulla fino a domani.


Ma come, dove sono finite le risate? Il dovete stare calmi? L'tranquillità ostentata mentre le persone sane di mente schiumavano rabbia per questa situazione vergognosa? Evaporato tutto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma come, dove sono finite le risate? Il dovete stare calmi? L'tranquillità ostentata mentre le persone sane di mente schiumavano rabbia per questa situazione vergognosa? Evaporato tutto?


te l'ho già detto e te lo ripeto, io parlo a conti fatti. Adesso parlano quelli che non credevano allo scudetto, gli stessi che ci mettevano settimi in classifica gli stessi che a Gennaio senza difensore non arriviamo tra le prime 5, gli stessi che a 5 giornate dalla fine " non le vinceremo mai tutte, sicuro, forse arriviamo terzi".

Liberissimi di farlo, ma guarda caso i fomentatori d odio sono sempre gli stessi che poi alla fine da 3 anni a questa parte non ne prendono mai mezza.

Io me ne sto in silenzio non perchè mi rimangio quanto detto ma perchè ADESSO è inutile parlare finchè non arriveranno i fatti.
*A dimenticatvo, quando alzeremo l ottava ricordati di questi momenti. *


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Conferma quello che ho scritto ieri nei post simili.


----------



## MagicBox (29 Giugno 2022)

6 milioni? hanno anche abbondato, bastava meno per battere la concorrenza


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> te l'ho già detto e te lo ripeto, io parlo a conti fatti. Adesso parlano quelli che non credevano allo scudetto, gli stessi che ci mettevano settimi in classifica gli stessi che a Gennaio senza difensore non arriviamo tra le prime 5, gli stessi che a 5 giornate dalla fine " non le vinceremo mai tutte, sicuro, forse arriviamo terzi".
> 
> Io me ne sto in silenzio non perchè mi rimangio quanto detto ma perchè ADESSO è inutile parlare finchè non arriveranno i fatti.
> *A dimenticatvo, quando alzeremo l ottava ricordati di questi momenti. *


Sono assolutamente d’accordo con te, ma purtroppo qui si preferisce fare allarmismo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> te l'ho già detto e te lo ripeto, io parlo a conti fatti. Adesso parlano quelli che non credevano allo scudetto, gli stessi che ci mettevano settimi in classifica gli stessi che a Gennaio senza difensore non arriviamo tra le prime 5, gli stessi che a 5 giornate dalla fine " non le vinceremo mai tutte, sicuro, forse arriviamo terzi".
> 
> Io me ne sto in silenzio non perchè mi rimangio quanto detto ma perchè ADESSO è inutile parlare finchè non arriveranno i fatti.
> *A dimenticatvo, quando alzeremo l ottava ricordati di questi momenti. *


Beh grazie, prima o poi la vinceremo, si spera...ma sicuramente non con questa rosa...ne abbiamo parecchio da fare per competere con le inglesi o il real. Io in questo confido in Maldini, meno nella proprietà attuale.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

Denny14 ha scritto:


> Beh se io fossi in tifoso del real mettiamo, da fuori ti direi che tra PSG e Milan non c'è paragone per storia ecc tutta a favore del Milan, poi se uno sceglie solo per il portafogli e per allenarsi con messi e pappetta affari suoi, fosse andato al real lo avrei capito, ma per me chiunque va al PSG non ci va per restare nella storia del calcio, ci va per soldi e basta, se fossi un giocatore io andrei solo in 3-4 club al mondo ed in questi non ci sono city e psg perché vorrei poter fare la storia dove conta davvero, non la figurina, poi sono punti di vista.



Tifoso del Real di che età?
No perché la maggior parte dei ragazzi che si interessa al calcio ed ha sviluppato il proprio tifo negli ultimi 11 anni, tra cui i futuri campioni di domani, non sa manco quali siano i colori sociali del Milan eh...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh grazie, prima o poi la vinceremo, si spera...ma sicuramente non con questa rosa...ne abbiamo parecchio da fare per competere con le inglesi o il real. Io in questo confido in Maldini, meno nella proprietà attuale.


Per me invece la alzeremo nel giro di pochi anni, ne sono convinto. 
Quest anno con 3/4 acquisti puoi competere almeno a superare agevolmente il girone.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

MagicBox ha scritto:


> 6 milioni? hanno anche abbondato, bastava meno per battere la concorrenza



Con 5 milioni in meno già erano in pole


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh grazie, prima o poi la vinceremo, si spera...ma sicuramente non con questa rosa...ne abbiamo parecchio da fare per competere con le inglesi o il real. Io in questo confido in Maldini, meno nella proprietà attuale.


Sicuramente( secondo i guru del calcio mondiale quelli che si definiscono conoscitori del calcio dalla a alla z è degli stessi tifosi milanisti) non dovevamo vincere lo scudetto con questa rosa( secondo i guru del calcio mondiale) da 6-7 posto…


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d’accordo con te, ma purtroppo qui si preferisce fare allarmismo.


non è che siamo pazzi eh , sono i fatti che ci inducono all'allarmismo. Dopo domani siamo senza dirigenti, proprio nel periodo in cui dovrebbero essere protagonisti.
Poi qui si parla da tifosi, nessuno commetterà gesti insani a casa propria, tranquilli.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.



E sono 2. Attendiamo l'ufficialità anche di de katelare


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non è che siamo pazzi eh , sono i fatti che ci inducono all'allarmismo. Dopo domani siamo senza dirigenti, proprio nel periodo in cui dovrebbero essere protagonisti.
> Poi qui si parla da tifosi, nessuno commetterà gesti insani a casa propria, tranquilli.


Partiamo dal presupposto che nessun dirigente lascia il Milan in questo preciso momento, ma se dovesse proprio succedere amen cosa vuoi fare? il Milan va avanti, sono andati via grandi campioni negli anni è siamo comunque sopravvissuti; ma tolto questo sono assolutamente convinto che la stampa e riuscita a destabilizzare l’ambiene come il padrone ha comandato ma lasciamo stare questo non voglio essere preso per il complottista di turno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non è che siamo pazzi eh , sono i fatti che ci inducono all'allarmismo. Dopo domani siamo senza dirigenti, proprio nel periodo in cui dovrebbero essere protagonisti.
> Poi qui si parla da tifosi, nessuno commetterà gesti insani a casa propria, tranquilli.


io capisco le preoccupazioni, e trovo stranissimo che un rinnovo arrivi all'ultimo giorno (si spera), ma allo stesso tempo mi sembra anche stranissimo che due dirigenti stiano lavorando se non sono stati confermati. L'accordo c'è probabilmente dall'accordo di RedBird, staranno limando i dettagli burocratici. La logica vuole questo, altrimenti Paolo e Massara sarebbero sotto l'ombrellone in questo momento.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo puoi sapere, con origi è andata infatti.


E infatti Origi non aveva un contratto in mano visto che si svincolava a fine giugno.
Renato Sanches ha ancora un contratto in essere con il Lille, non sta certo a piedi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.


Il Dio denaro, avrebbe potuto scegliere di far parte della storia di una gloriosa squadra e magari esserne protagonista, e invece come tutti ha scelto il parco giochi.
Meglio perderli che trovarli


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io capisco le preoccupazioni, e trovo stranissimo che un rinnovo arrivi all'ultimo giorno (si spera), ma allo stesso tempo mi sembra anche stranissimo che due dirigenti stiano lavorando se non sono stati confermati. L'accordo c'è probabilmente dall'accordo di RedBird, staranno limando i dettagli burocratici. La logica vuole questo, altrimenti Paolo e Massara sarebbero sotto l'ombrellone in questo momento.


Be è un ragionamento logico e condivido tutto di quello che hai scritto. Se la gente usasse un po’ di logica invece di fare allarmismo è andare dietro ai giornali saremmo tutti più sereni ma qui è molto difficile vedo.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io capisco le preoccupazioni, e trovo stranissimo che un rinnovo arrivi all'ultimo giorno (si spera), ma allo stesso tempo mi sembra anche stranissimo che due dirigenti stiano lavorando se non sono stati confermati. L'accordo c'è probabilmente dall'accordo di RedBird, staranno limando i dettagli burocratici. La logica vuole questo, altrimenti Paolo e Massara sarebbero sotto l'ombrellone in questo momento.


Mirabelli comprò Strinic, Halilovic e Reina(?) nel primo mercato di Paolo e Leonardo.
Il fatto che non mettano a tacere tutte queste voci e zizzanie a me fa pensare, poi tutto può essere.
Dal lato positivo c'è che non sono arrivati i loro sostituti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me invece la alzeremo nel giro di pochi anni, ne sono convinto.
> Quest anno con 3/4 acquisti puoi competere almeno a superare agevolmente il girone.


Sul discorso 3/4 acquisti per passare abbastanza agevolmente un girone sono d'accordo pure io! Bisogna però vedere se avremo la forza per farli. I nomi che girano sono pure buoni (apparte i cessi del Sassuolo)...


----------



## folletto (29 Giugno 2022)

Oggi leggevo da qualche parte che Botman e Sanches sarebbero saltati per un indagine UEFA sui rapporti tra Lille e fondo Elliot. Qualcuno ne sa a riguardo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me invece la alzeremo nel giro di pochi anni, ne sono convinto.
> Quest anno con 3/4 acquisti puoi competere almeno a superare agevolmente il girone.



Peccato che con 3/4 acquisti (tra cui Sanches) magari si poteva fare il famoso level up anche a partire di quest'anno.
Invece tra botman/sanches saltati e i rinnovi di messias/florenzi,abbiamo iniziato come peggio non si poteva.


----------



## Franz64 (29 Giugno 2022)

Noi realizziamo i sogni degli altri, lasciandogli i giocatori


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Noi realizziamo i sogni degli altri, lasciandogli i giocatori


Ma se Sanches vuole più di 6 milioni l’anno e Botman pure mi spieghi come fai? voglio una risposta seria. Grazie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E infatti Origi non aveva un contratto in mano visto che si svincolava a fine giugno.
> Renato Sanches ha ancora un contratto in essere con il Lille, non sta certo a piedi.


ma che c'entra? anche origi aveva un accordo sulla parola come poteva averlo sanches, infatti origi ha firmato ieri mica 2 mesi fa.... io parlo di accordi col giocatore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Al di la di tutte le discussioni la preoccupazione non è in assoluto il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara di per se (con tutto quello che va a significare), ma il fatto, abbastanza evidente per ora, che non ci sono ne soldi ne organizzazione. Ma stiamo a vedere, altro non si può fare...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma se Sanches vuole più di 6 milioni l’anno e Botman pure mi spieghi come fai? voglio una risposta seria. Grazie.


A Botman li avranno dati per andare in quel cesso di club. Scommetto che avrebbe preferito venire da noi.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra? anche origi aveva un accordo sulla parola come poteva averlo sanches, infatti origi ha firmato ieri mica 2 mesi fa.... io parlo di accordi col giocatore.


Origi sicuramente qualcuno che gli offriva di più c’era, ma magari non gli piaceva il progetto è ha preferito( non è da tutti ma alcuni preferiscono migliorare giocando piuttosto che prendere palate di soldi è ammuffire in tribuna) il Milan perché gli garantiva crescita, titolarità( quasi) è ovviamente soldi( soldi ovviamente meno rispetto al psg di turno ho al Newcastle che gli garantiva più soldi).


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2022)

Denny14 ha scritto:


> Beh se io fossi in tifoso del real mettiamo, da fuori ti direi che tra PSG e Milan non c'è paragone per storia ecc tutta a favore del Milan, poi se uno sceglie solo per il portafogli e per allenarsi con messi e pappetta affari suoi, fosse andato al real lo avrei capito, ma per me chiunque va al PSG non ci va per restare nella storia del calcio, ci va per soldi e basta, se fossi un giocatore io andrei solo in 3-4 club al mondo ed in questi non ci sono city e psg perché vorrei poter fare la storia dove conta davvero, non la figurina, poi sono punti di vista.


Ma mettiti nei panni del 20enne. Che gliene frega del Milan? Da quant é che non entriamo nelle prime 8 d' Europa? La mia é esagerazione volutamente provocatoria, ma é come preferire il Nottingham al Chelsea. In Europa, ad oggi, siamo visti poco meglio dell'Arsenal o del Dortmund, purtroppo. Un grande club, glorioso, ma che difficilmente se la gioca con gli altri...il tuo discorso ci stava fino a 15 anni fa, oppure se sostituisci il Real al Milan. Il caso Mbappé é l'esempio perfetto di ciò che intendi


----------



## sunburn (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma se Sanches vuole più di 6 milioni l’anno e Botman pure mi spieghi come fai? voglio una risposta seria. Grazie.


Semplice: se li ritieni giocatori utili per fare il salto di qualità, offri sei milioni. Non è un crimine contro l’umanità pagare i calciatori più di 4,5 milioni, eh.

Ah, come ho già scritto, il Newcastle fattura 100 milioni meno di noi. A buon intenditor…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma se Sanches vuole più di 6 milioni l’anno e Botman pure mi spieghi come fai? voglio una risposta seria. Grazie.



*Adesso* chiede 6 milioni,sapendo che davanti ha una proprietà ricca sfondata che paga anche 30-40 milioni di stipendio ai suoi giocatori.
Ma non sappiamo come sarebbe andata se il PSG non si fosse messo in mezzo alle balle e se i còglioni presenti in massa nella nostra proprietà non avessero ritardato così tanto i rinnovi di Maldini e Massara.

Ma tu pensi che i giocatori e i procuratori non leggano le notizie ?
Pensi che siano felici di trasferirsi in un club dove un minnchione,che ha appena acquistato la società per un valore di 1,3 miliardi (prestito o non prestito,quello che volete),esordisce parlando di Moneyball ?
Dove da settimane è presente una faida e non si sa nemmeno se gli autori dello scudetto (dirigenza) saranno riconfermati al loro posto ?
Dove i primi movimenti di mercato sono i riscatti di Messias e Florenzi ?

Io per primo non ci avrei messo piede.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Semplice: se li ritieni giocatori utili per fare il salto di qualità, offri sei milioni. Non è un crimine contro l’umanità pagare i calciatori più di 4,5 milioni, eh.
> 
> Ah, come ho già scritto, il Newcastle fattura 100 milioni meno di noi. A buon intenditor…


vabbe il nuovocasteddu fattura 100 in meno, ma il proprietario è quello che è


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Peccato che con 3/4 acquisti (tra cui Sanches) magari si poteva fare il famoso level up anche a partire di quest'anno.
> Invece tra botman/sanches saltati e i rinnovi di messias/florenzi,abbiamo iniziato come peggio non si poteva.


Vediamo alla fine, parlare ora e trarre ora conclusioni non serve a nulla.


----------



## Stex (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.



mi chiedo cosa se ne fanno.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Semplice: se li ritieni giocatori utili per fare il salto di qualità, offri sei milioni. Non è un crimine contro l’umanità pagare i calciatori più di 4,5 milioni, eh.
> 
> Ah, come ho già scritto, il Newcastle fattura 100 milioni meno di noi. A buon intenditor…


Bene offri 6 milioni e poi ? Leao che è in fase di rinnovo il Milan ne offre 5, cosa penserebbe costui quando vede che offri 6 milioni a un giocatore che tra’l’altro non sarebbe neanche titolare visto che la coppia titolare è Tomori- Kalulu? a parer mio te ne chiede 10 è così via anche il resto della rosa. Si entra in un circolo vizioso che chiunque busserebbe alla porta a chiedere aumenti faraonici è il Milan non se lo può permettere.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Adesso* chiede 6 milioni,sapendo che davanti ha una proprietà ricca sfondata che paga anche 30-40 milioni di stipendio ai suoi giocatori.
> Ma non sappiamo come sarebbe andata se il PSG non si fosse messo in mezzo alle balle e se i còglioni presenti in massa nella nostra proprietà non avessero ritardato così tanto i rinnovi di Maldini e Massara.
> 
> Ma tu pensi che i giocatori e i procuratori non leggano le notizie ?
> ...


Ma tu pensi davvero che i giocatori sono così ingenui? pensi davvero che si questi giocatori c’era solo il Milan ? secondo te il Psg è sbucato solo adesso ? dai ragiona…Sanches gioca nel campionato francese è il psg se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta, lo conosce meglio di chiunque altro, meglio di noi sicuramente. Quindi quello che dici è una cosa sbagliata. Sanches non è stupido, avrà sentito 10-20 società e insieme al suo procuratore( che è una vecchia volpe) l’avrà proposto a mezza Europa; stiamo parlando di un giocatore molto forte è non è solo il Milan che l’ha cercato, ma questo non lo dico io, ma è legge del mercato.


----------



## sunburn (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Bene offri 6 milioni e poi ? Leao che è in fase di rinnovo il Milan ne offre 5, cosa penserebbe costui quando vede che offri 6 milioni a un giocatore che tra’l’altro non sarebbe neanche titolare visto che la coppia titolare è Tomori- Kalulu? a parer mio te ne chiede 10 è così via anche il resto della rosa. Si entra in un circolo vizioso che chiunque busserebbe alla porta a chiedere aumenti faraonici è il Milan non se lo può permettere.


Ma sta’ tranquillo che Leao, Kalulu e Tomori, qualora dovessero ricevere un’offerta da 10 da altre società, verrebbero a chiedertene 10 lo stesso. E se ripeteranno la stagione di quest’anno, non tarderanno ad arrivare offerte del genere.


----------



## sunburn (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe il nuovocasteddu fattura 100 in meno, ma il proprietario è quello che è


Queste proprietà che arrivano e si disinteressano completamente della sostenibilità… Fossi un tifoso del Newcastle, sarei furibondo!


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma sta’ tranquillo che Leao, Kalulu e Tomori, qualora dovessero ricevere un’offerta da 10 da altre società, verrebbero a chiedertene 10 lo stesso. E se ripeteranno la stagione di quest’anno, non tarderanno ad arrivare offerte del genere.


Benissimo! hai ragione! ma qui è la scelta del giocatore, vuoi andare dal Psg di turno che ti da 10 milioni? accomodati. Porta 100 milioni e vai dove vuoi. La politica è questa. 10 milioni il Milan non lo da a nessuno, ma non solo il Milan, in serie A nessuno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma tu pensi davvero che i giocatori sono così ingenui? pensi davvero che si questi giocatori c’era solo il Milan ? secondo te il Psg è sbucato solo adesso ? dai ragiona…Sanches gioca nel campionato francese è il psg se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta, lo conosce meglio di chiunque altro, meglio di noi sicuramente. Quindi quello che dici è una cosa sbagliata. Sanches non è stupido, avrà sentito 10-20 società e insieme al suo procuratore( che è una vecchia volpe) l’avrà proposto a mezza Europa; stiamo parlando di un giocatore molto forte è non è solo il Milan che l’ha cercato, ma questo non lo dico io, ma è legge del mercato.



So solamente che abbiamo sprecato 6 mesi a lavorare sul NULLA.
Tanto è vero che questi due erano gli acquisti "sicuri",ormai già rossoneri.

Se ci va bene arriva davvero Baselli,se va male rimaniamo con krunic.
Altro che fare un level up sostituendo Kessie con Sanches...sisi,come no.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Queste proprietà che arrivano e si disinteressano completamente della sostenibilità… Fossi un tifoso del Newcastle, sarei furibondo!


vabbe fai ironia, ma dire il nuovo casteddu fattura meno del milan per far intendere chissa cosa... e te credo che quelli spendono a prescindere dal fatturato sono diventati la squadra dell'arabo assassino


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> So solamente che abbiamo sprecato 6 mesi a lavorare sul NULLA.
> Tanto è vero che questi due erano gli acquisti "sicuri",ormai già rossoneri.
> 
> Se ci va bene arriva davvero Baselli,se va male rimaniamo con krunic.
> Altro che fare un level up sostituendo Kessie con Sanches...sisi,come no.


Caro mio c’è poco da lavorare. Se una squadra offre di più te lo porta via anche se hai lavorato per 5 anni. Poi il mercato apre a luglio; prima, si fanno accordi verbali quindi nulla di scritto, quindi qualsiasi giocatore è libero di offerissi al miglior offerente.


----------



## sunburn (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Benissimo! hai ragione! ma qui è la scelta del giocatore, vuoi andare dal Psg di turno che ti da 10 milioni? accomodati. Porta 100 milioni e vai dove vuoi. La politica è questa. 10 milioni il Milan non lo da a nessuno, ma non solo il Milan, in serie A nessuno.


Che la politica della nostra proprietà sia quella è chiaro a tutti. Quel che non è che chiaro, e io non lo capirò mai, è come possa piacere ai tifosi. Un conto è accettarla come facciamo tutti volenti o nolenti, altro conto esserne felici.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io mi ero messo il cuore in pace da una settimana. Quando si muove lo stato del Qatar puoi anche lasciar perdere, hanno un esercito di panchinari inutili da 10-12 milioni netti di stipendio, figuriamoci se possiamo minimamente competere.
> 
> Comunque giusto non prenderlo a 6 netti.


Esatto, non capisco le scenate di isteria.

Morto un papa se ne fa un altro.


----------



## Smarx10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Per tutti quelli che proseguono con la politica del "calma, c'è tempo, il calciomercato è ancora lungo": NO! 
Forse non ci rendiamo conto che dal 14 agosto al 15 novembre i nostri giocatori avranno 15 partite di campionato e 6 partite di champions in 93 giorni. Contando che poi ci sarà la pausa delle nazionali che porta via due settimane a fine settembre saranno 21 partite in 79 giorni: una partita ogni 3,76 giorni. Io mi ricordo le figure dell'anno scorso con messias che arriva il 31 agosto ed entra in forma a inizio novembre e non vede il campo per 3 mesi. Non parliamo poi del tempo di ambientamento al calcio italiano o ai nostri schemi di cui necessiteranno i nuovi giocatori. Se viste queste premesse voi siete sereni buon per voi, io avrei voluto vedere una squadra semi-completa al ritiro. Trequartista/esterno destro, centrocampista centrale, difensore centrale e prima punta dovevano essere già arrivati o arrivare comunque prima dell'inizio del ritiro (che inizia lunedì, ricordiamolo). Di questi quattro è arrivato solo Origi. Vedete un po' voi


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi non voglio fare il sapientone di turno perché non lo sono e non voglio esserlo, ma non avete ancora capito come funziona il mercato? è una giungla non ci sono regole. Se Botman è Sanches hanno dato l’ok a parole quest vuol dire che accettano; mi spiego: parlare e fare accordi è una cosa, firmare è un altra. Se questi due calciatori hanno parlato con il Milan fidatevi che in questi mesi hanno parlato con altre società, soprattutto Sanches che è assistito da Mendes che è una vecchia volpe.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che la politica della nostra proprietà sia quella è chiaro a tutti. Quel che non è che chiaro, e io non lo capirò mai, è come possa piacere ai tifosi. Un conto è accettarla come facciamo tutti volenti o nolenti, altro conto esserne felici.


Io sono felice se il Milan vince, se vinco con Palladino sono felice, come sono felice se dovessimo vincere con Messi. Ti dico che nemmeno a me piace questa politica ma purtroppo è obbligatoria. Il fpf con noi ci vede bene con altre meno.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra? anche origi aveva un accordo sulla parola come poteva averlo sanches, infatti origi ha firmato ieri mica 2 mesi fa.... io parlo di accordi col giocatore.


Origi probabilmente aveva già firmato un pre accordo vincolato alle visite mediche. In ogni caso non è detto che ci fossero altre società che hanno offerto un contratto ritenuto interessante per il giocatore.
Non sappiamo nulla di quella che è la storia di Renato Sanches se non quello che dicono i giornalisti. Probabilmente il Milan aveva sentito il Lille ma non aveva neanche un accordo altrimenti sarebbe già stato fatto tutto. Non capisco cosa c'entri poi il contratto di Maldini con queste trattative: se si doveva fare si sarebbe fatta con contratto di Maldini o meno.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Origi probabilmente aveva già firmato un pre accordo vincolato alle visite mediche. In ogni caso non è detto che ci fossero altre società che hanno offerto un contratto ritenuto interessante per il giocatore.
> Non sappiamo nulla di quella che è la storia di Renato Sanches se non quello che dicono i giornalisti. Probabilmente il Milan aveva sentito il Lille ma non aveva neanche un accordo altrimenti sarebbe già stato fatto tutto. Non capisco cosa c'entri poi il contratto di Maldini con queste trattative: se si doveva fare si sarebbe fatta con contratto di Maldini o meno.


Sono d’accordo su quello che hai scritto ma ti correggo su una cosa: un parametro zero a gennaio è libero di firmare un precontratto vincolante, mentre un tesserato ancora sotto contratto (in questo caso ancora di un anno quindi 2023) non può firmare nessun precontratto.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo su quello che hai scritto ma ti correggo su una cosa: un parametro zero a gennaio è libero di firmare un precontratto vincolante, mentre un tesserato ancora sotto contratto (in questo caso ancora di un anno quindi 2023) non può firmare nessun precontratto.


Esattamente quello che intendevo dire io. Renato Sanches ha già un contratto, magari ha detto "si può andarmi bene, ne parliamo se il Lille accetta", ma se il Lille non accetta e arriva una società nuova che offre 6 mln al giocatore e trova l'accordo con la squadra che lo cede di che stiamo parlando? Il giocatore si può impuntare quanto vuoi, ma non è che sta andando al Pizzighettone per metà dello stipendio, ci sta andando per il doppio di quello che offre il Milan e al PSG. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se il Psg vuole qualcuno lo prende.
> Neanche il Real Madrid può far nulla, vedi Mbappe. Figuriamoci noi allo stato attuale.
> 
> Il calciomercato si fa sui calciatori che non vuole il Psg, e questo vale un po’ per tutti.



Questo perché non esistono più ambizioni sportive reali nella maggior parte dei calciatori odierni.


----------



## Garrincha (29 Giugno 2022)

Sei milioni come chiedeva sei mesi fa e il Milan si sarà alzato dal tavolo già allora con buona pace di chi scriveva che c'era l'accordo col giocatore e del tifoso che pensa se solo Maldini avesse potuto far firmare il contratto avrebbe accettato 1,5 milioni


----------



## Garrincha (29 Giugno 2022)

Origi è arrivato semplicemente perché non ha avuto offerte migliori, magari un poco più remunerative ma da riserva mentre qui ha più possibilità di giocare ma parliamo di cifre irrisorie perlomeno nel calcio che conta, forse negli USA o da qualche altra parte sarebbe stato titolare e guadagnato il triplo


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che proseguono con la politica del "calma, c'è tempo, il calciomercato è ancora lungo": NO!
> Forse non ci rendiamo conto che dal 14 agosto al 15 novembre i nostri giocatori avranno 15 partite di campionato e 6 partite di champions in 93 giorni. Contando che poi ci sarà la pausa delle nazionali che porta via due settimane a fine settembre saranno 21 partite in 79 giorni: una partita ogni 3,76 giorni. Io mi ricordo le figure dell'anno scorso con messias che arriva il 31 agosto ed entra in forma a inizio novembre e non vede il campo per 3 mesi. Non parliamo poi del tempo di ambientamento al calcio italiano o ai nostri schemi di cui necessiteranno i nuovi giocatori. Se viste queste premesse voi siete sereni buon per voi, io avrei voluto vedere una squadra semi-completa al ritiro. Trequartista/esterno destro, centrocampista centrale, difensore centrale e prima punta dovevano essere già arrivati o arrivare comunque prima dell'inizio del ritiro (che inizia lunedì, ricordiamolo). Di questi quattro è arrivato solo Origi. Vedete un po' voi




Sta cosa l'ho ripetuta non so quante volte: dal 14 agosto al 18 settembre giochiamo 6 partite di campionato affrontando Atalanta, Inter e Napoli. Se parti male rischi di ritrovarti già fuori...a settembre.

Quindi mai come quest'anno era necessario fare subito mercato ed avere la rosa pronta. E invece non abbiamo fatto nulla. Anzi qualcosa si è fatto: si son persi giocatori praticamente già chiusi.


----------



## numero 3 (29 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il mitico Alessandro da Roma, uno che in carriera ha avuto gli infortuni di Dybala, Sanches e Zaniolo messi insieme, con un rendimento sui livelli di Zappacosta e con un ingaggio pazzesco. Renato voleva venire al Milan solo per conoscerlo, e per la #storia, ma alla fine i petrodollari hanno avuto la meglio. Peccato.




" E vabbe' e che cosa ti ha fatto di male per odiarlo così? Andavate all'asilo assieme e ti rubava la merenda?...
Cmq non è certo Florenzi il problema del Milan...
Nel suo ruolo di riserva ho visto Cardone Daino Taiwo Rodriguez Grimi Carobbi DidacVila fidati che con lui non siamo messi male, vabbè se poi sei un fans del playroll magari hai ragione tu.


----------



## numero 3 (29 Giugno 2022)

Denny14 ha scritto:


> Beh se io fossi in tifoso del real mettiamo, da fuori ti direi che tra PSG e Milan non c'è paragone per storia ecc tutta a favore del Milan, poi se uno sceglie solo per il portafogli e per allenarsi con messi e pappetta affari suoi, fosse andato al real lo avrei capito, ma per me chiunque va al PSG non ci va per restare nella storia del calcio, ci va per soldi e basta, se fossi un giocatore io andrei solo in 3-4 club al mondo ed in questi non ci sono city e psg perché vorrei poter fare la storia dove conta davvero, non la figurina, poi sono punti di vista.




Ma sai non è così scontato..
Meglio vincere la 15a Champions League anonimamente o entrare nella storia di un Clueb che vince la Prima ( o unica)Champions ???
?


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)

Dal momento che i prezzi rimarranno quelli, 15-20 forse 25 e l'ingaggio sarà di 5,5-6 mln e noi non lo prenderemo per 1 mln di ingaggio comincerò ad incazzarmi per davvero, perché capirò poco la strategia che a questo punto sembra quasi delinerarsi, male, così:
Dybala a 0, nome calma piazza, magari pagato gli stessi soldi non dati al portoghese.
CC africano preso a poco.
Acerbi in difesa, 5 mln nel rusco.
25 mln per Raspadori che agirebbe da trequartista.

Questo sarebbe il classico mercato conservativo che va a fare la barba al palo al mercato vero che dovrebbe fare una società campione d'Italia, ma chi se lo beve? a parte che per me pure il contratto benefico a Ibra è sempre parsa una sciocchezza che non dà nessuna garanzia, né di tenuta nè di niente visto che è come se si fosse già ritirato dal calcio.
Dove sono le palle della società?


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sta cosa l'ho ripetuta non so quante volte: dal 14 agosto al 18 settembre giochiamo 6 partite di campionato affrontando Atalanta, Inter e Napoli. Se parti male rischi di ritrovarti già fuori...a settembre.
> 
> Quindi mai come quest'anno era necessario fare subito mercato ed avere la rosa pronta. E invece non abbiamo fatto nulla. Anzi qualcosa si è fatto: si son persi giocatori praticamente già chiusi.


Praticamente già chiusi e un invenzione giornalistica pura perdonami di chiuso e quando il giocatore firma e non mi sembra sia stato così. Detto questo: Sanches chiedeva/ chiede più di 6 milioni è il Milan non è mai stato disposto a dare questa cifra se no si allora che il Milan avrebbe già chiuso. Stesso discorso per Botman.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Praticamente già chiusi e un invenzione giornalistica pura perdonami di chiuso e quando il giocatore firma e non mi sembra sia stato così. Detto questo: Sanches chiedeva/ chiede più di 6 milioni è il Milan non è mai stato disposto a dare questa cifra se no si allora che il Milan avrebbe già chiuso. Stesso discorso per Botman.




Ok, accettiamo che siano invenzioni giornalistiche (che poi queste invenzioni siano nate in Italia, Spagna, UK e Francia è solo un dettaglio) ma ammettiamo che sia così. 

E' un'invenzione che li stavamo trattando da mesi?

E' un'invenzione che eravamo molto più avanti di Newcastle e Psg?

E' un'invenzione che questi due club in poco tempo li hanno presi?

E' un'invenzione che abbiamo fatto la figura dei peracottari?


----------



## bmb (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.


Un altro molto legato a progetti sportivi.


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2022)

A tutti quelli che dicono "va bene ma noi mica possiamo dare 6 mln a Renato, se c'è lo frega il PSG allora Elliott non puoi farci nulla".

Se fosse così state considerando Maldini e Massara 2 incompetenti totali.
Perché?

IPOTESI NUMERO 1
Immaginiamo che Renato (e vale anche per Botman) avesse detto da subito che voleva 6 mln. Non ha accettato le nostre offerte e ha aspettato il PSG.
Quindi Maldini e Massara hanno passato più di 6 mesi ogni giorno a chiamare Renato per chiedere se aveva cambiato idea e se accettava 4 o 4,5 mln.
Insomma sono proprio senza cervello sia Paolo che Ricky.
In questa ipotesi i dirigenti fanno una pessima figura.

IPOTESI NUMERO 2
Maldini e Massara avevano bloccato Renato con un accordo sulla parola a cifre che ci possiamo permettere (dovrei dire che Gazidis e Elliott accettano di spendere per un giocatore). Quindi 4 o 4,5 mln.
Poi non abbiamo potuto chiudere per le ragioni spiegato da Paolo.
Si inserisce il PSG ma solo quando arriva Galtier. Quindi abbastanza tardi.
Chiede Renato.
Renato aveva già data la parola a Paolo a 4 mln. Ma può rimanere nel paese dove abita da qualche anno. Va in una delle 3 squadre più ricche del mondo. E ha pure un aumento del 50% rispetto a quello che avevamo offerto.
In questa ipotesi la proprieta fa una pessima figura e si capisce pure Paolo che ne ha le palle piene.

IPOTESI NUMERO 3
Renato ha detto subito che voleva 6 mln e noi abbiamo subito abbandonato.
E l'unica ipotesi dove ne uscirebbero bene sia proprietà che dirigenza. Però e anche la meno probabile.


Io mi giocherei la casa sulla numero 2.
Conosco troppo bene i nostri dirigenti e i nostri proprietari.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ok, accettiamo che siano invenzioni giornalistiche (che poi queste invenzioni siano nate in Italia, Spagna, UK e Francia è solo un dettaglio) ma ammettiamo che sia così.
> 
> E' un'invenzione che li stavamo trattando da mesi?
> 
> ...


Continui a ripetere involontariamente quello che sto dicendo io; non ho detto che il Milan non li stava trattando, ho semplicemente detto che non c’era solo il Milan come la stampa vuole fa credere. Tra trattare e chiudere c’è un piccolissima differenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Massara e Maldini avevano individuato per tempo un ottimo innesto e a prezzi irrisori, se rapportati alle cifre che girano.
Ora la proprietà deve assumersi le responsabilità per aver sabotato il mercato.

Il nemico è in casa.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ok, accettiamo che siano invenzioni giornalistiche (che poi queste invenzioni siano nate in Italia, Spagna, UK e Francia è solo un dettaglio) ma ammettiamo che sia così.
> 
> E' un'invenzione che li stavamo trattando da mesi?
> 
> ...


Che poi quale sarebbe la figura dei peracottari? Botman è andato al Newcastle per 45 milioni bonus compresi perché mai il lille avrebbe dovuto venderlo a noi a 20? ps Botman guadagna se ho letto bene 5 milioni l’anno più i bonus arriva tranquillamente a 6.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Massara e Maldini avevano individuato per tempo un ottimo innesto e a prezzi irrisori, se rapportati alle cifre che girano.
> Ora la proprietà deve assumersi le responsabilità per aver sabotato il mercato.
> 
> Il nemico è in casa.


Scusami domanda è chi sarebbero questi innesti ?


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Che poi quale sarebbe la figura dei peracottari? Botman è andato al Newcastle per 45 milioni bonus compresi perché mai il lille avrebbe dovuto venderlo a noi a 20? ps Botman guadagna se ho letto bene 5 milioni l’anno più i bonus arriva tranquillamente a 6.



Se non la vedi io non posso farci nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Scusami domanda è chi sarebbero questi innesti ?


Mi riferisco ovviamente a renato, se ne parla da gennaio.

E di bootman non se ne parla da meno.
Molto probabilmente era il nome di maldini e massara per il mercato di gennaio.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Continui a ripetere involontariamente quello che sto dicendo io; non ho detto che il Milan non li stava trattando, ho semplicemente detto che non c’era solo il Milan come la stampa vuole fa credere. Tra trattare e chiudere c’è un piccolissima differenza.


 Evidentemente tanti giornalisti in Spagna, Italia, Francia e Inghilterra si sono sbagliati ed hai ragione tu.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Footmercato, Sanches ha trovato l'accordo col PSG. Guadagnerà 6 mln. Ora il club francese tratterà col Lille che come già riferito chiede sui 15 mln.


Sempre da capire se si parla di netti o lordi, perché il giochino di far arrivare il
Messaggio che si vuole è facile


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi riferisco ovviamente a renato, se ne parla da gennaio.
> 
> E di bootman non se ne parla da meno.
> Molto probabilmente era il nome di maldini e massara per il mercato di gennaio.




Sono mesi e mesi che molti davano per fatti o comunque molto vicini i due giocatori. Molti parlavano di accordo con i giocatori da tanto tempo.

Poi dopo l'intervista di Maldini qualcuno ha deciso di non farne nulla.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se non la vedi io non posso farci nulla.


Va be allora se per te è giusto spendere 45 milioni più 5 milioni l’anno per Botman io non posso farci nulla saranno tue opinioni che io non condivido.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Evidentemente tanti giornalisti in Spagna, Italia, Francia e Inghilterra si sono sbagliati ed hai ragione tu.


Ma io non ho mai detto che il Milan non l’abbia cercato, ho detto e ridettò che non c’era solo il Milan poi se pensi che c’era o ci fosse solo il Milan credici io non ci credo.


----------



## Goro (29 Giugno 2022)

Da noi era stato ufficializzato solo una decina di volte, ci sta che l'undicesima volta salti tutto


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi riferisco ovviamente a renato, se ne parla da gennaio.
> 
> E di bootman non se ne parla da meno.
> Molto probabilmente era il nome di maldini e massara per il mercato di gennaio.


Ma siamo sempre lì come dicevo sono stati trattati sicuramente; ma se poi andiamo a vedere il prezzo è abbastanza capibile che la colpa non è di nessuno. Botman è andato al Newcastle per 45 milioni il Milan offriva 30.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

anche lui comunque..l'ego l'anima e bla bla bla...


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sempre lì come dicevo sono stati trattati sicuramente; ma se poi andiamo a vedere il prezzo è abbastanza capibile che la colpa non è di nessuno. Botman è andato al Newcastle per 45 milioni il Milan offriva 30.


Stai dicendo che i due sarebbero saltati indipendentemente da questo folle giugno milanista?

Questo non lo so .
Però so che abbiamo perso due giocatori ai quali si lavorava da 7 mesi e che per costi e stipendi erano fattibili.

Poi se devono uscire calha, romagnoli e kessie e li dobbiamo sostituire con 3 sbarbatelli al mio paese questa politica ha una sola definizione : abbattimento clamoroso dei costi.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

chiedo umilmente visto che ,sono forse l’unico a non capire visto che cerco di spiegare ma non vengo capito…allora rispondete alle mie domande così faccio un po’ di chiarezza. 1 perché mai il Lille avrebbe dovuto cedere Botman al Milan per 25-30( la cifra che circolava) quando il Newcastle offriva una cifra come 38 milioni cash più bonus? 
2- ammettiamo che il Lille l’avesse ceduto al Milan, come mai Botman avrebbe dovuto scegliere il Milan che gli offriva 3,5 più bonus quando il Newcastle ne offre 5,5 più bonus netti? 
3- Sanches era già del Milan ( così si diceva) allora come mai vuole 6 milioni ? ( io qui so già la risposta) 
4- perché mai Sanches avrebbe dovuto dire si al Milan a 4 più bonus quando ci sono società che offrono 6 milioni tranquillamente( cifra che tra’l’altro Sanches chiede)? non so se pensate che la colpa è non aver chiuso prima mi sembra fuori da ogni logica.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stai dicendo che i due sarebbero saltati indipendentemente da questo folle giugno milanista?
> 
> Questo non lo so .
> Però so che abbiamo perso due giocatori ai quali si lavorava da 7 mesi e che per costi e stipendi erano fattibili.
> ...


Ma ragiona un attimo…se tu fossi Sanches è una società ti cerca è ti offre 3,5 milioni e tu dici si ok…ma non puoi firmare perché sei un tesserato quindi devi aspettare comunque luglio; dopo mesi arriva in altra società che te ne offre il doppio tu cosa fai ? cioè voglio dire io posso anche dare la parola ma se un altra società mi cerca e mi offre di più ci penso un attimino non credi? poi secondo te Mendes è così sprovveduto che parla solo con una società ? per me no, anzi, avrà parlato con mezza Europa ma questa è una mia opinione non ho prove in merito ma conosco il calciomercato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Che poi quale sarebbe la figura dei peracottari? Botman è andato al Newcastle per 45 milioni bonus compresi perché mai il lille avrebbe dovuto venderlo a noi a 20? ps Botman guadagna se ho letto bene 5 milioni l’anno più i bonus arriva tranquillamente a 6.


A oggi nessuno sa quanto abbia sborsato il Newcastle, non lo hanno comunicato.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A oggi nessuno sa quanto abbia sborsato il Newcastle, non lo hanno comunicato.


Perché non è ufficiale ma la cifra in teoria è 37 milioni ( transfermatket), 38 milioni più bonus i giornali. Secondo se non sono queste sicuro ci si avvicinano


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma ragiona un attimo…se tu fossi Sanches è una società ti cerca è ti offre 3,5 milioni e tu dici si ok…*ma non puoi firmare perché sei un tesserato quindi devi aspettare comunque luglio*; dopo mesi arriva in altra società che te ne offre il doppio tu cosa fai ? cioè voglio dire io posso anche dare la parola ma se un altra società mi cerca e mi offre di più ci penso un attimino non credi? poi secondo te Mendes è così sprovveduto che parla solo con una società ? per me no, anzi, avrà parlato con mezza Europa ma questa è una mia opinione non ho prove in merito ma conosco il calciomercato.


   
Voglio solamente dire una cosa :
Siamo al 29 giugno e per 29 giorni ci avete (parlo in generale ma rivolto a tutti quelli che in questo ultimo mese hanno difeso questo vomito di proprietà) ammorbato con frasi come "_è il 1 giugno,mica si può fare calciomercato","neanche le altre squadre stanno acquistano in questi giorni","calma,è ancora presto,è tutto fatto e bisogna star tranquilli, sono solamente i giornalisti a riportare di questi finti interessamenti del psg per sanches","Maldini e Massara hanno già firmato,aspettano solamente ad ufficializzare la notizia"_

E concludo con questo : l'anno scorso Magic Mike è sbarcato a Linate per poi firmare il contratto il giorno..........*25 maggio (e aveva ancora 1 anno di contratto,proprio come Sanches). *Questo per dire che se non avessero trovato la scusa del closing per bloccare il contratto e poi la scusa del non rinnovo,forse,aspettiamo,ma no,firmano entro il 30 giugno (riferito al rinnovo di Maldini e Massara) ,forse a quest'ora sia Botman sia Sanches sarebbero stati a Milano per le visite mediche.

Ovvio poi che nel mondo del calcio e in particolare durante il calciomercato girino tanti squali.
E se tu non concretizzi e per 1 intero mese (quello più cruciale) ti gratti i colioni,è giusto che te li potino via tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma ragiona un attimo…se tu fossi Sanches è una società ti cerca è ti offre 3,5 milioni e tu dici si ok…ma non puoi firmare perché sei un tesserato quindi devi aspettare comunque luglio; dopo mesi arriva in altra società che te ne offre il doppio tu cosa fai ? cioè voglio dire io posso anche dare la parola ma se un altra società mi cerca e mi offre di più ci penso un attimino non credi? poi secondo te Mendes è così sprovveduto che parla solo con una società ? per me no, anzi, avrà parlato con mezza Europa ma questa è una mia opinione non ho prove in merito ma conosco il calciomercato.


Ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma le trattative di mercato solitamente si imbastiscono a gennaio, si lavorano in primavera e terminano a maggio-giugno.
E guarda che molto spesso un club che si muove prima poi ha la meglio perchè tu oggi ragioni col senno del dopo ma non c'è sempre l'asta.
Renato lo abbiamo perso perchè a giugno abbiamo interrotto le negoziazioni.

Forse lo avremmo perso lo stesso, non lo si può escludere a priori, ma se il ragazzo aveva approfondito i discorsi col milan non è detto che avrebbe ceduto a altre lusinghe.
La quadra col club di appartenenza poi la si sarebbe trovata perchè nessun giocatore va dove non vuole andare.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> chiedo umilmente visto che ,sono forse l’unico a non capire visto che cerco di spiegare ma non vengo capito…allora rispondete alle mie domande così faccio un po’ di chiarezza. 1 perché mai il Lille avrebbe dovuto cedere Botman al Milan per 25-30( la cifra che circolava) quando il Newcastle offriva una cifra come 38 milioni cash più bonus?
> 2- ammettiamo che il Lille l’avesse ceduto al Milan, come mai Botman avrebbe dovuto scegliere il Milan che gli offriva 3,5 più bonus quando il Newcastle ne offre 5,5 più bonus netti?
> 3- Sanches era già del Milan ( così si diceva) allora come mai vuole 6 milioni ? ( io qui so già la risposta)
> 4- perché mai Sanches avrebbe dovuto dire si al Milan a 4 più bonus quando ci sono società che offrono 6 milioni tranquillamente( cifra che tra’l’altro Sanches chiede)? non so se pensate che la colpa è non aver chiuso prima mi sembra fuori da ogni logica.


Tu praticamente nemmeno consideri 6 mesi di negoziazioni.
Come se da gennaio a maggio club, procuratori e giocatori non parlassero.

Spesso chi si muove prima poi affonda il colpo .


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma le trattative di mercato solitamente si imbastiscono a gennaio, si lavorano in primavera e terminano a maggio-giugno.
> E guarda che molto spesso un club che si muove prima poi ha la meglio perchè tu oggi ragioni col senno del dopo ma non c'è sempre l'asta.
> Renato lo abbiamo perso perchè a giugno abbiamo interrotto le negoziazioni.
> 
> ...


Posso anche capire e sono in parte d’accordo con quello che hai scritto; ma se pensate che un giocatore rinunci a 6 milioni per andare in un altro squadra a guadagnarne la metà allora alzo le mani.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Posso anche capire e sono in parte d’accordo con quello che hai scritto; ma se pensate che un giocatore rinunci a 6 milioni per andare in un altro squadra a guadagnarne la metà allora alzo le mani.


Assolutamente no.
Ma la parità di offerta deve essere anche a parità di tempistica: se il Milan ti cerca a marzo e tu dici no non è detto che poi ti aspetti fino a giugno.
È verosimile che Renato al Milan abbia detto si.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non abbiamo chiuso prima perchè nessuno, con un contratto già in essere in mano, si promette definitivamente prima ancora che il calciomercato si apra.



Bravo, finalmente qualcuno che dice le cose come stanno. La verità è che Sanches non ci ha mai ufficialmente accettato, ci ha sempre tenuto in ballo sperando di trovare di meglio, che è puntualmente capitato. 

Il ragazzo lo abbiamo lungamente corteggiato, ma se poi non freme per venire c'è poco da fare ragazzi.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Ma la parità di offerta deve essere anche a parità di tempistica: se il Milan ti cerca a marzo e tu dici no non è detto che poi ti aspetti fino a giugno.
> È verosimile che Renato al Milan abbia detto si.


O verosimilmente ha flirtato cercando di meglio nel mentre.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Ma la parità di offerta deve essere anche a parità di tempistica: se il Milan ti cerca a marzo e tu dici no non è detto che poi ti aspetti fino a giugno.
> È verosimile che Renato al Milan abbia detto si.



Siamo realisti, Sanches non ci ha chiuso la porta in faccia ma nemmeno ci ha detto di si, si è preso il tempo per valutare il tutto, anche eventuali nuove proposte. 

Ecco, se non fosse arrivato il PSG prima di metà luglio molto probabilmente sarebbe venuto a Milano.


----------

